# Becoming a registered builder



## Yettiman (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking for some advice, or pointers to where I may get some info.

I am looking to purchase a plot/property in Sicily, and using a combination of local builders and my son (a fully qualified Brickie / Roofer, here in the UK).

I am thinking of contracting the local builder to Breakground and the poured concrete work, and my son to build the non supporting walls, tiling etc.

I understand that in order to do so my son will need to be registered so that his work can be costed into the build for tax purposes. Also it may be taken into account by other businesses, as there costs are based as a percentage of the total building costs (Architect, etc ...).

Any advice gratefully received.

Tony


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Just have the person running the whole project hire your son. geometra


----------



## Yettiman (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Nick,

I thought of that, but then I will have to pay my son plus a 'profit' on top.

I am looking for a solution that will allow me to project manage the build myself, an assign the work across various approved builders (as per selfbuilds in the uk).

- Ground works
- Foundations (and other poured concrete implementations)
- Walls (Non structural)
- Roofing (Membrane and tiling on top of Roof concrete slab)
- Electrician (Both Grid and Alternative)
- Pllumber (External site and Internal)

I am trying to minimise the risks of rogue builders and the horror stories of unreliable builders. I do not want to wait weeks or even months for substandard works to be completed and then redone. I would rather employ local specialists where possible, and non local, where needed.

I understand that Italy is not the UK, and that things are not the same. I also want to try stay local as much as possible, but I also know of UK builders in other parts of Italy, and specialists in the building trade (underfloor heating, alternative power companies, etc..).

I hope this explains things better thn my first post.

Thank you again for trying to help, it is very much appreciated

Tony


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

get your self a good gerometer talk to him he will sort it out anything else you hear will be hearsay every thing is lical based and run in theirm way and their time any thing else you hear is useless Italy is lots of little conntres


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yettiman said:


> I am looking for a solution that will allow me to project manage the build myself, an assign the work across various approved builders (as per selfbuilds in the uk).
> 
> - Ground works
> - Foundations (and other poured concrete implementations)
> ...


That's basically what the geometra would do. Talk to him and explain you want to pick the various subs. At least discuss with him who the locals are. He should know who is better. Who is reliable. Who is too busy.


----------



## Yettiman (Aug 14, 2013)

*Thank you*

Very much appreciated,

I will do this.

Tony


----------

